# The TOGHIE project =D Watch as the babies grow from an egg PICS!! and guessing game=)



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey everone, this is the update thread regarding my last one on 
"Aint this the " CUTEST" thing ever? =D PICTURE PICTURE PICTURES! "

I will update this thread every day ( i hope) until they are adults!

any guesses what their colors will be like when their grown? * winner gets the satisfaction of the " The Clint award- to great pidgie color breeding guesser! " lol. 

The parents:





















BABIES: DAY 6:


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

*Day 7!*

Here they are at DAY 7


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

*Day 9!*


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, they sure are cute. Bet they have white body and wing feathers  

One seems a lot smaller than the other. Were they hatched together or a day apart?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They seem white to me so far.
They are adorable little darlings.

Reti


----------



## Peep Geek (May 29, 2007)

They are really cute!
Its cool to see them grow.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Well, they sure are cute. Bet they have white body and wing feathers
> 
> One seems a lot smaller than the other. Were they hatched together or a day apart?


a day apart.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

do you guys think they will have a crest on their head like their parents?


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

DAY 10!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are BEAUTIFUL!

Terry


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

*Day 11*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> do you guys think they will have a crest on their head like their parents?


Just looked at the latest pics. What adorable little ones you have there. I can see the head feathers on the bigger one and they look "upturned" like there's going to be a crest or something going on there. Can't tell about the other one.
Oops.......looked again. I can see a crest on both babies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Flying _Pidgy,

Those pictures are very clear and the birds are so pretty.

Geez....I hate to bring this up...but please see your pics in the # 3 post. If I'm not mistaken the bottom left on the bowl looks to me like a parasite/worm, did you just de-worm your birds recently?


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

yep their both guna have a crest =)


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Flying _Pidgy,
> 
> Those pictures are very clear and the birds are so pretty.
> 
> Geez....I hate to bring this up...but please see your pics in the # 3 post. If I'm not mistaken the bottom left on the bowl looks to me like a parasite/worm, did you just de-worm your birds recently?


no i havent.. what do u mean they look like worm?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> no i havent.. what do u mean they look like worm?


Do you use garlic or any other prevention for parasites?

If not, I would get them on a treatment plan for worms once the kids are all grown, in the meantime get them on the garlic clove in their water-use it daily, one clove to a gallon. Give this to all your birds.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Everyday? Why would you use anything everyday? I know we all love our birds but messing with the metabolism like that can upset the overall balance of the birds health. Most of the things a lot of people do daily I do weekly. Ya know the old adage if a little is good more must be better........overmedication is common among pigeon people.

As far as worming, do it quarterly as the seasons change. Wormers are poison remember. Reasoning behind acv and garlic are to change the ph and keep the bacteria down. When you affect the bad bacteria you are affecting the good ones as well. 
Less is more for pigeons. They are a hardy bird who can live off gutter water and old french fries.

jmho


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

velo99 said:


> Everyday? Why would you use anything everyday? I know we all love our birds but messing with the metabolism like that can upset the overall balance of the birds health.
> 
> As far as worming, do it quarterly as the seasons change. Wormers are poison remember.



JMO,

I have used garlic capsules daily with any health issues, as they are the number one supportive care product used by professional bird rehabbers in my area. They absolutely improve overall immune system function, cleanse the blood, and improve feather conditions..... not to mention get rid of parasites- a big plus.

Once the parasites are gone, the garlic can be used once or twice a week.

Using Ivomec or another de-wormer is another matter, that is a toxic product because it does kill, it is to be used very strictly, and I have never ever had to use any of them so far.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

i use garlic cloves weekly, ive heard that if you use garlic everday the bacteria's can be stronger and the garlic wont affect them anymore.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

*Day 12*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Flying_Pidgy,

While garlic cloves can be used weekly in the water as a preventive, I have not seen anything but positive effects from using it daily (garlic caps only) for rehab birds. It is not a drug and does not lose its effectiveness. 

Please do get a pigeon dewormer, when the kids are grown and follow instructions carefully. The birds are losing vital nutrients to these pests and their immune response is not up to maximum capacity, where it should be- especially since they are raising youngsters.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

OK... I have tried to _ignore_ it, but ,can't you please clean off your babies nest bowl ? They are very unsanitary! When my baby pigeons were that age, I carefully lifted them to another safe area, and washed out their nest. I hate being critical, but gee those babies are surrounded in filth.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Victor said:


> OK... I have tried to _ignore_ it, but ,can't you please clean off your babies nest bowl ? They are very unsanitary! When my baby pigeons were that age, I carefully lifted them to another safe area, and washed out their nest. I hate being critical, but gee those babies are surrounded in filth.


oh i did change them... that was like.. after 2 days =p


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

*going away for a couple days*

I have to go somewhere for 2 days so i wont be able to update the pictures. il try to take a picture before i leave ( 5: 00 am)


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

*Day 14*

Here is a picture AND a video! =)



video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sa3Q3YjukQ


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are precious and beautiful! Please be sure that all legs are working as they should be!

Terry


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Wow it is amazing how fast they grow! 
They are so cute, Fluff balls! 
Why was one so much bigger than the other??


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Becca199212 said:


> Wow it is amazing how fast they grow!
> They are so cute, Fluff balls!
> Why was one so much bigger than the other??



im guessing because hes a male, and was born first.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

How cute. i Never Thougth they Grow that Fast. Wow.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

*Day 15*

Day 15!

i made a video of them being fed, and pictures are in the video!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3PBqHX0zN8Q

p.s. is the mom doing that with her wing on purpous? it looks crossed or something.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Victor said:


> OK... I have tried to _ignore_ it, but ,can't you please clean off your babies nest bowl ? They are very unsanitary! When my baby pigeons were that age, I carefully lifted them to another safe area, and washed out their nest. I hate being critical, but gee those babies are surrounded in filth.


In normal pigeon operations the nest is cleaned out between rounds. The chicks usually keep their rear ends pointed to the outside. If the nest bowl size is adequate,the droppings will be deposited on the lip of the bowl and the chicks are relatively clean. The exposure to the droppings will help to build thier immunity to certain conditions as they develop. Personally I think some of you are humanizing your birds to an extent it could be detrimental to their eventual health. 

Remember they are not just birds,they are PIGEONS!! The toughest,most survival oriented bird on the face of the planet and we have the illustrious privelege of handling them.

just my two cents worth,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

velo99,

Normal is relative. In my normal pigeon operations I change out the baby bowls on a daily bases, once the babies are 5 days old. I don't think that is being too clean or pushing the humanizing on them. I feel they are exposed to poop enough to build their immunities, but if it is lays around too long,then flies and other insects become attracted to it-and that certainly isn't healthy and exposing the birds to a host of problems. Living in our humid climate it is essential to clean daily.

It is not healthy for these youngsters to be exposed to unhealthy poop either.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The feeding video is great, Clint! Some of our members may not have had the opportunity to see baby pigeons being fed, and I'm sure they will enjoy this.

I think the Mom crossing her wings was just a way to help keep her balance and/or keep her wings out of the way of the hungry "hordes"  

Terry


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> The feeding video is great, Clint! Some of our members may not have had the opportunity to see baby pigeons being fed, and I'm sure they will enjoy this.
> 
> I think the Mom crossing her wings was just a way to help keep her balance and/or keep her wings out of the way of the hungry "hordes"
> 
> Terry


ohh that makes sense, that was my second guess =p at first i thought she bent her wings on something on accident trying to feed them.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

*Day 19!*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG.......they look like cotton balls...........they are so sweet!! Keep the pics coming...........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aw Clint - if they aren't cute I don't know what is. The second picture, in particular, is adorable - looks like the larger baby is protecting the smaller baby - or, you might say using her as a prop! 

The pictures are really, really good. Babies look so clean and fluffy - makes me feel like I could reach through the computer and touch them. 

Have you named these two?


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Aw Clint - if they aren't cute I don't know what is. The second picture, in particular, is adorable - looks like the larger baby is protecting the smaller baby - or, you might say using her as a prop!
> 
> The pictures are really, really good. Babies look so clean and fluffy - makes me feel like I could reach through the computer and touch them.
> 
> Have you named these two?



nope not yet =p im guna wait to see when they grow what personality they have ! =)


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

They are so cute i just wana grab the litttle pieces of snowflakes!


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

These look just like my babies and are about the same age. Mine were born on 5/15. I call them my little old bald men! I was amazed when I actually happened to see them getting fed.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

The babys are so cute. I love watching them grow and develop a personality. I had a pair of nest mates one probaly about 1/2 the size of the other. TINY (guess how he got his name) was spoiled by me. I made sure he got his feeding time and was always doing well. He is now on the loft roof about a month later than his nest mate. Took some time but I am being rewarded for my patience as well. s/he is the only bird I can go up to ANY time even on the landing board and just pet. My trust was earned. Just thought I'd share. Love the photos. Soon there will be in flight photos


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

A_Smith said:


> The babys are so cute. I love watching them grow and develop a personality. I had a pair of nest mates one probaly about 1/2 the size of the other. TINY (guess how he got his name) was spoiled by me. I made sure he got his feeding time and was always doing well. He is now on the loft roof about a month later than his nest mate. Took some time but I am being rewarded for my patience as well. s/he is the only bird I can go up to ANY time even on the landing board and just pet. My trust was earned. Just thought I'd share. Love the photos. Soon there will be in flight photos


Hi !

I love your story about Tiny and his extra special treatment. I hope you will take extra special care of him when he is outside. They are so vulnerable, especially those ones that are more tame and are like our pets.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

They are getting cuter by the day -- as if that were possible  
You'd better enter one of these in the next photo contest.


----------

